
Google refuses to fix Waze so it won’t route people on 32%-grade road - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/waze-seems-to-suggest-route-over-32-grade-road-is-fine/
======
eesmith
> "that’s not [the] good corporate citizenship I expect.”

You'll noticed that corporate citizenship is absent from Eric Schmidt's
description of what makes for a successful internet venture -
[https://www.slideshare.net/ericschmidt/how-google-works-
fina...](https://www.slideshare.net/ericschmidt/how-google-works-final-1)

Compare it with old HP Way, which has an objective, "[t]o meet the obligations
of good citizenship by making contributions to the community and to the
institutions in our society which generate the environment in which we
operate."

Of course, HP isn't a successful internet venture.

